# What does "LNB drift detected" mean?



## Spike375 (Dec 4, 2005)

I went into the system info to check what software version I had and it said to check the details and that's what it said. I know what the LNB is. Does that mean the dish needs to be realigned? I don't seem to be having problems getting a signal when I watch tv.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

It means your LNB on the dish needs replacing. More technically, it means that the local oscillator in the LNB that is used to downconvert the satellite signals has drifted in frequency beyond allowed limits. Seems to be fairly common.


----------



## Spike375 (Dec 4, 2005)

wje said:


> It means your LNB on the dish needs replacing. More technically, it means that the local oscillator in the LNB that is used to downconvert the satellite signals has drifted in frequency beyond allowed limits. Seems to be fairly common.


So does it need replaced or should I not worry about it? I believe I have the dish 1000+ and it has what looks like 2 seperate LNBs on the dish. In the details menu it only lists satellite 129 out of the 4 satellites that I get a signal from. It says "129(o -6)".


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

If it exceeds a particular value (which I don't remember offhand), Dish will replace it. Some drift is OK. I'm sure someone will chime in with the details. The number 7 comes to mind. If the drift is within what Dish considers acceptable, they usually won't replace it. If your reception is OK, you don't need it replaced.


----------



## craig8868 (Jul 20, 2005)

wje said:


> If it exceeds a particular value (which I don't remember offhand), Dish will replace it. Some drift is OK. I'm sure someone will chime in with the details. The number 7 comes to mind. If the drift is within what Dish considers acceptable, they usually won't replace it. If your reception is OK, you don't need it replaced.


if the drift is 8 or greater, Dish will replace the LNB.


----------



## 921Blues (May 29, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing today....glad someone asked. Mine says the following:

Status: Check 'Details' for LNB!
LNB Drift Detected...
0x0e, 0xa1, 110(e -6), 119(e -6) 

Does that mean mind is at '6'?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Shifted down for 6 MHz from nominal 14350 MHz.

By Dish official PDF +-5MHz is the egde for replace the LNBF, but verbally CSR won't go for less then 8 MHZ.


----------



## 921Blues (May 29, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Shifted down for 6 MHz from nominal 14350 MHz.
> 
> By Dish official PDF +-5MHz is the egde for replace the LNBF, but verbally CSR won't go for less then 8 MHZ.


I have a guy supposedly coming today to install my second 722. I will ask him about it and see what he says. I wonder if the drift could have been responsible for the constant lost channel problems/lost lock errors I was getting with my 921 that Dish said simply couldn't happen. 

Mike


----------



## 921Blues (May 29, 2005)

For what it's worth, the installer came with my second 722 earlier today. I showed him the LNB drift error, and he said that Dish forces them to change the DPP LNB if it's off by 5 or greater. He swapped mine out, and strangely enough, I got exactly the same error afterwards. I rebooted the new 722, and now there's no error on that receiver - the status says 'good'. My other 722 is reporting 5MHz of drift now. I'm gonna reboot that one next. I'll edit this post after I get the results...

Edit: After an unplug reboot, my other 722 now shows the status as 'good' as well. It appears as though after you get the LNB replaced, you need to do a COLD reboot before checking for drift....

Mike


----------

